# Fastest way to know news?



## ns944jp (3 April 2010)

Does anyone know the fastest way for example ,tv, internet ,to catch news 
like FRB rate, US employment news, oil reagarding news so on?
If you know the news faster than others, naturally you can take positions faster.
 I wonder which one is fastest tv(CNBC, Bloomberg, Sky) or internet news site ?  Cheers


----------



## tech/a (3 April 2010)

You'll never be faster than the guy who positions himself in the correct direction in anticipation of the outcome of any news.

Your pursuit is futile in my view


----------



## prawn_86 (3 April 2010)

In answer ot the question, the quickest way is having a Bloomberg wire/screen. Costs a lot though and not sure if its available to people who dont work in the industry.


----------



## wayneL (3 April 2010)

Know it before it comes out and keep yer mouth shut!


----------



## sam76 (3 April 2010)

Work atthe JP Morgan metals desk, lol

dodgey f*****


----------



## Largesse (3 April 2010)

You'll never be able to get it faster than the blokes who know the figures prior to their release (if you believe in conspiracy, that is).

Closest you can do is have a Reuters or Bloomberg feed, or be a subscriber to one of the audio feeds (RANsquawk, Trade the News etc).
These will give you the fastest heads up to breaking news/rumours etc.

Tech/a - I disagree. You can't position yourself for something you don't know is coming.


----------



## Boggo (3 April 2010)

ns944jp said:


> If you know the news faster than others, naturally you can take positions faster.




You mean "tighten your stops on your current positions", its old news in most cases when it is distributed to the masses.



wayneL said:


> Know it before it comes out and keep yer mouth shut!




That's the trick.



Largesse said:


> You'll never be able to get it faster than the blokes who know the figures prior to their release (if you believe in conspiracy, that is).




You are correct, and yes I do.



Largesse said:


> Tech/a - I disagree. You can't position yourself for something you don't know is coming.




Start reading some of tech/a's posts and you will see what he means.



Recent example below, paying attention to my basic scan system when it is saying "are you paying attention coz others are !"  has earned 46% so far.
It went into a trading halt on the 23rd, you could have chased it on the 24th when it opened and you would have been ok.
The heads up was there a week earlier though.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## So_Cynical (3 April 2010)

I'm reasonably sure C-Band satellites once carried raw news feeds, that was ten years ago...perhaps they still do. :dunno:


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 April 2010)

ns944jp said:


> Does anyone know the fastest way for example ,tv, internet ,to catch news like FRB rate, US employment news, oil reagarding news so on?
> If you know the news faster than others, naturally you can take positions faster.



I would say live television but you can listen to the trading pit talk live (traditionally called "squawk box") though one would need to understand the jargon.    


> I wonder which one is fastest tv *(CNBC, Bloomberg, Sky)* or internet news site ?  Cheers



These sites below have live news feeds but again is via subscription. 

https://www.tradethenews.com/freetrial/Default.aspx

http://www.cannontrading.com/tools-live-sp-pit-audio-feed.php

I refer to Forex Factory for live financial data release times and information. (cause I'm a little 'un)


----------



## Largesse (4 April 2010)

seeing as my initial post got moderated, i'll ask again.

Boggo, what does this system you are plugging have to do with this thread?


----------



## tech/a (4 April 2010)

Largesse said:


> seeing as my initial post got moderated, i'll ask again.
> 
> Boggo, what does this system you are plugging have to do with this thread?




He is demonstrating that it is possible to see in price interest in a stock well before "News" is generally available.
He didnt know "News" was going to appear but he did know price was showing signs of some increased interest.

Dont think he's flogging anything just making a point---right place right time.


----------



## Boggo (4 April 2010)

Largesse said:


> Boggo, what does this system you are plugging have to do with this thread?





Not plugging anything, as tech/a has been saying for ages with VSA and I am attempting to demonstrate on a recent example, it is possible to be ahead of the news.

By the time the news reaches the great unwashed it is all over in most cases, you are just running it up for those who are already in.

There fact that there are people in the know will show up somewhere, you just have to recognise or identify it.

Below is an example where in early March I received a message from The Middle East telling me to buy Forth Ports (FPT.L) in the UK market (which I didn't do  ).
The rest is history, a waste of time after the news comes out, there may be another couple of quid left in this but really its all over for now.

Tell me how you would trade the news on this example.

(click to expand)


----------



## MRC & Co (4 April 2010)

Stock news generally sees a trading halt and a gap, aka what Boggo and tech/a are talking about.

All other news (commods, FX, index futs, fixed income) are released live, without a halt to trading.  Of course, there are a lot more factors to take into account, previous price action leading into the news, context of where the market currently sits etc.  

But a simple, straight forward example, is Gov S talking about rate hikes imminent on the morning show.  Markets reacted regardless if it is rhetoric or imminent action.  

Quickest way, as Largesse already stated, Reuters, Bloomberg or one of the Squawks (which are generally slow when it is known when figure times are coming out, but are better for unknown comments/news, when you are not sitting there watching your Reuters/Bloomberg feeds).

As for 'in the know' some do know figures earlier, but a lot of funds simply take action before a figure on estimates they trust, again, just balance of probabilities.  Though a lot will still hit a figure when it comes out.


----------



## Naked shorts (4 April 2010)

Some news is realsed to paid subscribers before it is released to the public.
i.e. http://www.kingbiz.com/


----------



## macca (4 April 2010)

Hi,

I haven't monitored it for a while but when trying to trade news on Forex I found the best freebie to be Oanda News service.

Open a free game account with them and when approaching a scheduled news release time, open up their news service. The news would update live within seconds of being released.

HTH


----------

